# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  andy statman's new cd

## John Rosett

well, i've been waiting for months for andy's new mandolin album. i've heard a couple of reports here, and i'm dieing to hear it. my local record store says it was released on may 24th, but is unavailable to order. there's no mention of it on andy's website.
 does anyone know when and where this will be available?
                  thanks, john

----------


## Pete Martin

Is it this one?
Statman CD

----------


## SternART

Nope, I heard he has recorded a new mandolin CD as well. That is from '84. There are a few recent clarinet Klez Cd's, but I'm also waiting for the Mando CD, I'd heard it was in the can. I see where Andy is playing Rockygrass this Summer.....might be in support of a new CD?!

----------


## Ken Sager

Well now I'm sad I can't go to Rockygrass. I'd love to see him perform.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Patience, Gentlemen.
It's very, _very_ close to being released...

----------


## Chris Baird

I've a back stage pass to rockygrass and can't wait to meet him. He plays my two favorite instruments. IMO his playing is as genuine as it gets.

----------


## John Rosett

..................................................  ........................................
..................................................  .............still waiting.........

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Any developments with this new mandolin CD?

----------


## jmcgann

Jim Whitney (Andy's bassist) tells me about two weeks...

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Good. Thanks John.

(BTW, looking forward your track on Irish mando CD, which I believe is unaccompanied like mine, but that's for another thread),

Dagger

----------


## David Horovitz

And . . . still waiting for news on Andy's CD . . . or did I miss something?

----------


## mustache

Everything seems to move slowly with Andy (except his playing which can get so fast its frightening!). Anyway, I was lucky enough to miss my plane out of NYC yesterday so I was able to catch Andy at the Charles Street Shul. Wow. His version of Arkansas Traveler should be required listening for every mandolin player

----------


## Glassweb

To all ye patient people - The Mandolin Andy CD is just about there... I spoke with him the other day and it should be available within a month. True, things can go slowly with Andy, but I guarantee y'all will be blown away when you hear it. Not just for the virtuosic pieces, but the lovely originals as well. Hang in there...

----------


## Jeroen

....... and ..... ?

----------


## John Goodin

The interview in the current issue of Mandolin Magazine refers to "his new mandolin album, which will be released in 2006." Earlier the article says the title will be East Flatbush Blues. I'm hoping the article is wrong and the CD will come out next week. 

John Goodin

----------


## mustache

I second that JG!
But I recently purchase "On Air" and i should be able to get my Statman fix from that into early 2006 if need be

----------


## luckylarue

Ditto Mustache. All here who eagerly await Andy's new cd should order "On Air" asap. This is some incredible live music - it seems you could listen to the cd a thousand times and still discover something new in his improvisations...if Coltrane played clarinet and mando...but oh, Andy's style blends many more influences...just a great cd. Much obliged,  Mr. Statman.

----------


## Glassweb

OK - Here's the latest on Andy's CD as told to me by Larry Eagle, Andy's drummer. The artwork for the Cd is being completed and then it should be ready for release. Release when? Good question! Andy's producer is dragging his butt, BUT it should be out any time now. Meantime, if you go to Andy's newly redesigned website (www.andystatman.org) you can hear samples from the new mando CD... not to be confused with the already released "on the air" CD. Trust me, the mando CD, "East Flatbush Blues" will be bending minds very soon... get ready y'all!

----------


## arbarnhart

Are the sound samples working for other folks? (they aren't for me)

----------


## Jeroen

They were not for me.
Direct links to the mp3s (dug up in the raw html) worked though.

http://www.andystatman.org/sounds....ONO.mp3

http://www.andystatman.org/sounds....ONO.mp3

http://www.andystatman.org/sounds....ONO.mp3

http://www.andystatman.org/sounds....ONO.mp3

after I played the files this way, they also worked by clicking the links on the site.

----------


## Joel Glassman

amazing...

----------


## alan

Greetings all. It's been a while since I posted here. I needed to chime in to say I had the opportunity to see the Andy Statman Trio in concert this past Saturday night in Pittsburgh and it was absolutely one of the most incredible live performances that I have ever seen and heard. The group really spoke and listened to each other. They played some selections from the new CD and they really cooked. They said to watch the website for the release date, but in the meantime I bought a copy of the AST's "On Air" and it is on steady rotation in the car. Great stuff and IMHO On Air is a must have, as half of the music features Andy on mandolin.

I'll be keeping my eyes and ears open for the release of the new one. 

Alan Epstein

----------


## Avi Ziv

Wow ! This man just gets better and better and better.... He blew me away when I saw him live with Wayfaring Strangers in NYC and now this.... can't wait for the CD.

Avi

----------

